# HP RDX Management - SBS 2008



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

So...

My first SBS 2008 install and I discovered that it doesn't like backing up to RDX cartridges as well as tapes . I already knew about the tape issue but didn't know about the RDX limitation.

So anyway... rather than using SBS's built in back-up I'm using HP's RDX Continuous Data Protection software but after about a month and a half the cartridges stop backing up, and I get a warning that I am not protected and haven't been for x amount of hours.

The only solution I've come across to solve this issue is to recycle the media, label it anew and let it go from there, stopping and restarting the two services might also work but I haven't been able to prove this conclusively.

The problem with this is that the client doesn't have a support contract with us and I shouldn't be spending my time sorting this out every month or so.

There are no retention settings so it could be that the cartridge is getting full, but the RDX software is ridiculously scant on options.

Has anyone else come across this problem and know a solution rather than a work around?


----------

